# Article on DMSO, MSM



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Here is an article I found discussing these products: http://www.arthritis.org/ReadArthritisToda...xplorations.asp Apparently there was a discussion on the Larry King show earlier this month. Didn't see it. Did anyone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hey, Moldie, I've been worried about you. Where have you been? Didn't see the Larry King but heard about it. That's the story of my life. Always hear about it later.... It's been 5 months since I've been on MSM and I swear by it, no matter what! I'm able to do so much more than what I was doing. Just wish it could work for everyone. Let us know how you're doing Moldie. We've missed you and your posts! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynn, I signed up at an Adult Ed. Community Based Technical College for some computor classes, and tested for further development to improve/review my basic educational skills. (My math skills leave much to be desired!) Unfortunately, the Computor class meets every Mon. eve., so have not been in to chat. I also went for a closed period of disability hearing this week for when I had my proctalgia and stooling problems. I have to provide more proof of my condition, so have been doing some research, and need to find a more mainstream GI doc, rather than the allergist who finally diagnosed me and treated me successfully (after two GI's, a GP, and a Gyno had no clue). Wish me luck in finding one! How have you, and everyone else been? I usually hang around the IBSselfhelp and Parkview IBS board, because it's the IBS part that concerns me the most.[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 04-07-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2000)

Moldie, it's good to hear from you! What's it like to go back to school? I sure would like to go back and finish college. I have about 2 years left. Good luck to you. I've been doing pretty good. We have a brand new 9 week old female black lab puppy. The kids named her Rizzo and she is just adorable but BOY!, am I running around with her and chasing her around. She already has the housetraining down pretty good. She's a smart little girl. Am I glad!I'm painting again. This time it's our bedroom. I found a nice toned down green to go with our new comforter and bed. The living room is next and maybe that will be it for awhile.Glad to hear from you and know you are doing okay.


----------

